# Pay rates



## Cspearman (Jan 13, 2020)

Has uber changed the pay rates of the trips? 

I had a 55 min trip for $24 and a 40 min trip for $18. That way off from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Cspearman said:


> Has uber changed the pay rates of the trips?
> 
> I had a 55 min trip for $24 and a 40 min trip for $18. That way off from a few weeks ago.


What were the miles for each trip?
Minutes aren't always a good way to tally pay....some jobs take longer than others....there's traffic and wait time.......
I haven't noticed any change in pay rate in the last few days.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cspearman said:


> Has uber changed the pay rates of the trips?
> 
> I had a 55 min trip for $24 and a 40 min trip for $18. That way off from a few weeks ago.


Did you open up the trips and compare the pay rates? We really can't answer that question. I would open up the trips and see what you got paid per minute and mile on both trips


----------



## Cspearman (Jan 13, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> What were the miles for each trip?
> Minutes aren't always a good way to tally pay....some jobs take longer than others....there's traffic and wait time.......
> I haven't noticed any change in pay rate in the last few days.


I will check the mileage. Thanks



Daisey77 said:


> Did you open up the trips and compare the pay rates? We really can't answer that question. I would open up the trips and see what you got paid per minute and mile on both trips


Will do


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

Cspearman said:


> Has uber changed the pay rates of the trips?
> 
> I had a 55 min trip for $24 and a 40 min trip for $18. That way off from a few weeks ago.


I recorded them and am going to handle this legally and then i am sending this over to the news. Because they don't post all of the trip earnings on here am not receiving any net fare. This is a pattern. They owe me /all of us money. I am missing pay on my trips.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cspearman said:


> Has uber changed the pay rates of the trips?
> 
> I had a 55 min trip for $24 and a 40 min trip for $18. That way off from a few weeks ago.


You get paid around 60 cents per mile and 20 c per min plus any surge. The specific details are trip receipt.



Ibeautylove said:


> I recorded them and am going to handle this legally and then i am sending this over to the news. Because they don't post all of the trip earnings on here am not receiving any net fare. This is a pattern. They owe me /all of us money. I am missing pay on my trips.


What?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Gotta love the new members/drivers acting like they know what is going on and driving 45ish minutes for $17-24.

The most notable part of this thread was: I am going send this over to the news and my lawyer. Lmao.


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> You get paid around 60 cents per mile and 20 c per min plus any surge. The specific details are trip receipt.
> 
> 
> What?





#professoruber said:


> Gotta love the new members/drivers acting like they know what is going on and driving 45ish minutes for $17-24.
> 
> The most notable part of this thread was: I am going send this over to the news and my lawyer. Lmao.


You funny and i betcha you did same the same thing when you getting cheated!



Boca Ratman said:


> You get paid around 60 cents per mile and 20 c per min plus any surge. The specific details are trip receipt.
> 
> 
> What?


LIKE I SAID I AM MISSING MY PAY! AND JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE ON ONE OF THE SPECIALIST THEY EVEN SHOW THAT I WAS MISSING A PAY!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> You get paid around 60 cents per mile and 20 c per min plus any surge. The specific details are trip receipt.
> 
> 
> What?


My pay is only .08 cents per minute in NC.
Again.. why I reject all but 3.75 surge rides (more for longer than 5 minute pickup)


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> Gotta love the new members/drivers acting like they know what is going on and driving 45ish minutes for $17-24.
> 
> The most notable part of this thread was: I am going send this over to the news and my lawyer. Lmao.





Boca Ratman said:


> You get paid around 60 cents per mile and 20 c per min plus any surge. The specific details are trip receipt.
> 
> 
> What?


With the pay rate you mentioned. Different states has different pay rates. Not every state is that amount.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Your pay has almost nothing to do with the time involved.


Ibeautylove said:


> With the pay rate you mentioned. Different states has different pay rates. Not every state is that amount.


Your pay has almost nothing to do with the time involved.
It's miles.. and even that sucks

I get eight cents a minute here in North Carolina which is about four bucks an hour.
My average trip is 3.7 miles usually in traffic with lights. 60 cents per mile. 
Unless it's a Surge ride it's not worth doing. PERIOD


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> Your pay has almost nothing to do with the time involved.
> 
> Your pay has almost nothing to do with the time involved.
> It's miles.. and even that sucks
> ...


I didn't say nothing about no time. I say pay rates so that goes for the milage too. So everything varies different in cities and states.



Ibeautylove said:


> I didn't say nothing about no time. I say pay rates so that goes for the milage too. So everything varies different in cities and states.


Plus UE AND THAT IS 2 Different things.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

If I let it happen I could make 7 bucks an hour all day long! 
Before gas

10 minutes to go to get them. Load baby seats. 1 mile. Stop at KFC for 10...
On to Walmart... mile 2.
Wait 10
Home another 2 miles. Unload for 10
4 miles at 60 cents 2.40
Times 2 bucks
Tip😂😂😂😂


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LIKE I SAID I AM MISSING MY PAY! AND JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE ON ONE OF THE SPECIALIST THEY EVEN SHOW THAT I WAS MISSING A PAY!
[/QUOTE]

Huh?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ibeautylove said:


> I didn't say nothing about no time. I say pay rates so that goes for the milage too.


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> LIKE I SAID I AM MISSING MY PAY! AND JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE ON ONE OF THE SPECIALIST THEY EVEN SHOW THAT I WAS MISSING A PAY!


Huh?
[/QUOTE]
"Huh" i said what i said. I AM MISSING MY TRIP PAY. Helllooo???


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> LIKE I SAID I AM MISSING MY PAY! AND JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE ON ONE OF THE SPECIALIST THEY EVEN SHOW THAT I WAS MISSING A PAY!


Huh?
[/QUOTE]
No high school required 
No IQ test required 
You don't even need teeth


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

Huh??


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I wonder why we don’t make any money doing this😂


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

Your ignorant.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ibeautylove said:


> Your ignorant.


Yet I'm happy with my pay...
not here complaining not knowing what's going on

go back and read my posts again
It's very clear


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You know, I so many complaints about Uber's support.

Then I read a few posts, sometimes I reply to a few.

I have to wonder how much better support would be if people learned how to communicate and understand what is being communicated to them. I'm an English speaking, college educated person and I have trouble understanding half the gibberish posted here. I couldn't imagine if English was second or third language.

Here is an example of someone not understanding basic text based communication.

I replied to the original post, whose profile indicates they are in Pittsburgh.



Ibeautylove said:


> With the pay rate you mentioned. Different states has different pay rates. Not every state is that amount.


Yes, I know. My reply was to one person not the entire country as indicated by the quoted text in my comment.



















Ibeautylove said:


> Your ignorant.


You're*


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> You know, I so many complaints about Uber's support.
> 
> Then I read a few posts, sometimes I reply to a few.
> 
> ...


As an independent contractor, I am competing against these people, many of whom have no idea what they are doing.
They underbid me... then come and complain.
In my specific city I can't make money unless it's red. But these people are here taking rides keeping it from being red...

Warren Buffett " unlike the Lord, The market does not protect those who know not what they do"


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> Yet I'm happy with my pay...
> not here complaining not knowing what's going on
> 
> go back and read my posts again
> It's very clear


Well good for you. Your still ignorant.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Cspearman said:


> Has uber changed the pay rates of the trips?
> 
> I had a 55 min trip for $24 and a 40 min trip for $18. That way off from a few weeks ago.


Try this one more time:
If I let it happen I could make 7 bucks an hour all day long!
Before gas

10 minutes to go to get them. No pay
Come out Load baby seats. 7 minutes No pay

1 mile. 60 cents
Stop at KFC for 10...
On to Walmart... mile 2.
Wait 10
Home another 2 miles. Unload for 10
4 miles at 60 cents 2.40
Times 2 bucks
Tip&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Ibeautylove said:


> Well good for you. Your still ignorant.


you need to be in a union&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> Try this one more time:
> If I let it happen I could make 7 bucks an hour all day long!
> Before gas
> 
> ...


Bye trump.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ibeautylove said:


> Bye trump.


I'm retired. I get government checks now.
I also lean towards the party of


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> I'm retired. I get government checks now.
> I also lean towards the party of


&#128079;&#127997;&#128079;&#127997;&#128079;&#127997;&#128079;&#127997;&#128079;&#127997;&#128079;&#127997;&#128079;&#127997;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

But you need a union


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Ibeautylove said:


> LIKE I SAID I AM MISSING MY PAY! AND JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE ON ONE OF THE SPECIALIST THEY EVEN SHOW THAT I WAS MISSING A PAY!


Be patient. It happens every so often. I did a busy Friday night shift a year ago where the pay didn't show up until the next day. Only tips. It is just the cost of doing business with scummy Uber and their less than saavy tech people. You can always choose to not drive/deliver during these times if you wish not to trust in them.

Maybe they needed your money temporarily to do a big cocaine order for corporate. You'll get reimbursed when they are flush again, minus a few pennies in their favor of course. Just feel good that it went to a good cause!



wallae said:


> My pay is only .08 cents per minute in NC.
> Again.. why I reject all but 3.75 surge rides (more for longer than 5 minute pickup)


Indeed. I've been spoiled with surges since returning last month. Went out last night and had just missed out on some decent surge. Did three trips (two tourists) for a grand total of $13, no tips, 30 something miles. Yeah... no thanks. I went offline and just waited, reading UP.net, practicing music. Saw a $12 surge, signed on and more than doubled my money for the night with a single trip. I probably didn't give a trip for a good hour after that, just waited. Almost went home but was rewarded at the end of the night with a few big numbers (see below). I know not everyone is fortunate enough to be picky, but 'no surge, no drive' should be the mantra all around until rates come into the 21st century.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Be patient. It happens every so often. I did a busy Friday night shift a year ago where the pay didn't show up until the next day. Only tips. It is just the cost of doing business with scummy Uber and their less than saavy tech people. You can always choose to not drive/deliver during these times if you wish not to trust in them.
> 
> Maybe they needed your money temporarily to do a big cocaine order for corporate. You'll get reimbursed when they are flush again, minus a few pennies in their favor of course. Just feel good that it went to a good cause!
> 
> ...


You should see my totals minus surge
2
3
2
4
2
4
&#128514;
My city it's just mathematically impossible to make any kind of decent living and I will take no ride before it's Surge

I just canceled on a 3.75 when I saw Quinonee with a stop.
Stops not included at 3.75
For some reason the surge stuck.
Usually they offer me 18 minutes away in a different town and I lose it


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ibeautylove said:


> Your still ignorant.


*you're.

Your is is the possessive of "you."

You're is a contraction of the words "you" and "are."

Your ignorance of basic grammar while you're calling someone else ignorant is quite comical.



Ibeautylove said:


> I recorded them and am going to handle this legally and then i am sending this over to the news. Because they don't post all of the trip earnings on here am not receiving any net fare. This is a pattern. They owe me /all of us money. I am missing pay on my trips.





Ibeautylove said:


> LIKE I SAID I AM MISSING MY PAY! AND JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE ON ONE OF THE SPECIALIST THEY EVEN SHOW THAT I WAS


The reason I replied "what?" 8s because the original poster asked a question about rates.

YOUR reply about legal action and recording something and them not posting something here is jibberish. It is either posted in the wrong thread or just some rambling nonsense not related to the OP's question.

So, if YOU'RE looking for help or advice it would be helpful if you collected YOUR thoughts and expressed yourself more clearly and with more details.

If YOU'RE just rambling, carry-on!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> *you're.
> 
> Your is is the possessive of "you."
> 
> ...


&#128514; maybe we're on one of those hidden camera shows


----------



## Ibeautylove (May 15, 2020)

Be patient. It happens every so often. I did a busy Friday night shift a year ago where the pay didn't show up until the next day. Only tips. It is just the cost of doing business with scummy Uber and their less than saavy tech people. You can always choose to not drive/deliver during these times if you wish not to trust in them.


mrpjfresh said:


> Maybe they needed your money temporarily to do a big cocaine order for corporate. You'll get reimbursed when they are flush again, minus a few pennies in their favor of course. Just feel good that it went to a good cause!
> 
> Indeed. I've been spoiled with surges since returning last month. Went out last night and had just missed out on some decent surge. Did three trips (two tourists) for a grand total of $13, no tips, 30 something miles. Yeah... no thanks. I went offline and just waited, reading UP.net, practicing music. Saw a $12 surge, signed on and more than doubled my money for the night with a single trip. I probably didn't give a trip for a good hour after that, just waited. Almost went home but was rewarded at the end of the night with a few big numbers (see below). I know not everyone is fortunate enough to be picky, but 'no surge, no drive' should be the mantra all around until rates come into the 21st century.
> 
> View attachment 524607


i think he was talking to me not you. Wab! Anyways thank you pj. &#128521;You really cleared it up without the ignorance. So yeah the uber CSR is going to fix it. Its a whole lot of days that i am missing.



Boca Ratman said:


> *you're.
> 
> Your is is the possessive of "you."
> 
> ...


Freedom pf speech i can say what i want to say. Wab!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

wallae said:


> As an independent contractor, I am competing against these people, many of whom have no idea what they are doing.
> They underbid me... then come and complain.
> In my specific city I can't make money unless it's red. But these people are here taking rides keeping it from being red...
> 
> Warren Buffett " unlike the Lord, The market does not protect those who know not what they do"


This sounds like a complaint. You're amongst like minded individuals.... Just let it all out.



Boca Ratman said:


> *you're.
> 
> Your is is the possessive of "you."
> 
> ...


It's an uprising. See them march two by two, down and up or up and down. When they see it they must do what no one has asked of them to do; for if they allow such things to pass then they too will be at fault. However, if they had peace in mind then quiet is the better endeavor.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>This sounds like a complaint.
It could be if I was forced to work 80 hours to make what I need.
But I don’t
I just play around for 15-20 hours or so to get $800.
I don’t do 1 single thing cheap😂
As you can see, I play my game,
or I don’t play😂


----------



## McFlyHigh (Mar 18, 2020)

wallae said:


> Your pay has almost nothing to do with the time involved.
> 
> Your pay has almost nothing to do with the time involved.
> It's miles.. and even that sucks
> ...


Its simply an over saturated market as far as drivers go.

And Uber is continuing to hire drivers like crazy. Why? More drivers = ability to pay less. It's the simple economics of supply and demand.

By continuing to increase supply at zero overhead cost, even if demand remains static or drops they can just continue to lower pay rates.

This has been the trend for years and it continues to this day.

In most markets you cannot make profit driving for Uber. You will lose money.

A job at any retail store = far better pay & less stress.

The Uber glory days are long gone.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

McFlyHigh said:


> Its simply an over saturated market as far as drivers go.
> 
> And Uber is continuing to hire drivers like crazy. Why? More drivers = ability to pay less. It's the simple economics of supply and demand.
> 
> ...


Read the headlines
Rapists drunks ect ect driving uber
675 credit score would get rid of a lot of that too along with the drivers

But then you'll have a lot of people unhappy

Lots of screenings tools available
Not to mention the sheet boxes I've seen and been in as a pax
Never keep everyone happy

Car dealers do the same 
Flood the floor in season so nobody makes money 
Fire the weak links when it gets slow


----------

